# Nothin Matters back on the water



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, my brother had an 8 hour charter yesterday and it was our first trip out since the transmission was rebuilt. They had an outstanding box of fish, especially for an 8 hour. The final tally was a limit of quality snapper, 4 gags and 10 scamp but more importantly the boat ran great! I took some pictures and I will post them later this week when I get back to the office. My wife is being induced tomorrow a.m. with our first child so any prayers will be appreciated. Tight lines


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cograts on the trip and a even bigger congrats on the biggest event in your life. Prayers sent good luck and hope everything goes well.Another fisherman is coming into the world. :angel


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, as promised here is a picture from my brother's 8 hour trip last weekend. We have another 8 hour today, tomorrow and a 6 hour on Sunday so I should have some more reports and pictures soon. The second pic is the best catch yet, my new little girl Ella!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats Jake!!

No matter how much she screams and cries, it's worth it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations Captain!!!


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Jake! Nothin' in the world will make a proud poppa smile quicker than his little girl.:clap:clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats a keeper for sure.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats...now they can really say whats up daddy-o


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Must have got her looks from her mother:baby

Congrats on your new addition and the boat/fish.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Fortunately, she does take after her mama and not me, even though we have about the same amount of hair!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats capt. thanks for the report and especially that beautiful pic of your daughter...mine is 16 now and i cut the cord...never forget that one...



with grouper like that, i've got to "hook" up with you for an 8 hour...


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Jake!!! She's a keeper!!:clap



And as always, nice mess of fish too...

Sea Ya, Reese


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

I talked to your Dad Wednesday and he said there was a new addition. Congratulations Jake, and to your wife. She's the one that did all the work. Nothing better than children. In 7-8 years you will automatically become dumb and know absolutely nothing...get ready. hahahahah. I love my little bait girl and fishing buddy...my son is pretty awesome too!


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Boat troubles brake your heart - Little girl like that= takes your heart. great post


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Jake congrats from our whole crew !! That's a catch of a lifetime ! :bowdown


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

Best wishes and best of luck to you on the boat, the fishing and the new baby!!!:bowdown


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, she is doing great so far other than having her days and nights mixed up. I guess I'll just have to get used to not sleeping much. It's amazing how prioritiescanchange.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Jake! I believe she'll keep!!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I sent some tourists your way today, hope they found the place, hard to explain to someone where daybreak is when they are from out of town. lol

oh, and grats on the youngun'!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Many Congratulations Jake. She is beautiful!!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess its time for a name change for the boat!!! Cause, I just imagine she and mama matter a whole lot right now!!! You think you love and want to care for her now but every day you will grow closer and love stronger. My son is 17 months and every day I want to sqeeze him harder before I leave in the morning!!!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Jake! Little girls will wrap you around their finger for sure, but it's worth it without a doubt! 

Bob


----------

